# TWolves trading down?



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

> The 14th pick is being shopped by the Timberwolves who apparently have grown used to not having first rounders after not having one in 3 out of 4 years, after the Joe Smith illegal contract agreement.
> 
> If the Timberwolves could add a shooting guard such as Martell Webster or Antoine Wright at 14, they would gladly hold onto their pick. But since both will be long gone by the time they select, they are actively shopping the pick.
> 
> The T-Wolves will move the pick to a team willing to take on a bad contract such as Wally Szczerbiak's. So far there has been some interest, possibly the Knicks, who just can't seem to spend enough.


*Link *


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I really don't like the idea of trading down. That is unless all of the guys we are targeting are unavailable. When they say the Knicks they can't possibly mean we would consider dropping down to pick 30. The only deal I would do with the Knicks is a move up (which is highly unlikely).


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I honestly wouldn't mind trading down. It matters what we would get out of it. I think that way the Wolves would go out and get Julius Hodge, if they can find someone to trade with. Maybe the nuggets... Nene and a first rounder for wally and our first rounder....


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

I think trading down isnt a bad idea if it gets rid of someone like Wally and then we can still pick up Julius Hodge or someone like that.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

kentuckyfan13 said:


> I think trading down isnt a bad idea if it gets rid of someone like Wally and then we can still pick up Julius Hodge or someone like that.


I don't at all. We haven't had picks forever, we need to keep high picks and use them. And Wally's our 2nd best player. If we trade him, we're gonna need to get a better player in return, and that's not gonna happen, so he should stay.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

But this is nbadraft.net reporting this, I doubt it is true...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

idk...I have heard that Milwaukee is interested in aquiring another 1st rounder....idk what we would offer...maybe Joe Smith back?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

No I definitly wouldn't do Joe Smith for pick 14. The only way I trade down is if Granger, Wright, Graham are gone and if none of the top tier players slip. In that scenario I would like to drop a few slots and select Rashad McCants.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

If Warrick is there we should draft him. I wouldn't care if we traded down a little bit for 2 picks. But I think the front office here is too excited about a lottery pick that they will probably keep it. This team has too many viods to fill right now to trade a pick, especially this high. I won't be surprised if the Wolves actually moved up in the draft.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

My dream scenario is that we deal the pick to Denver for pick's 20 and 22 and select Rashad McCants and Andrew Bynum. Wouldn't that be the sh*t.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

yeha it would be., but who knows how good Bynum is


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I agree. But I think McHale would work magics with him. I think if the 3 sf's are gone along with Warrick, and Webster is on the board, the Nuggets would do it. I personally would draft Hodge and Petro if there.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

My deal is that if the three wings (granger, graham, wright) I would like to take Rashad at 14. With that said it looks like we can get him a few picks later and maybe pick up an extra pick. The way things are going it appears the "three wings" will be gone before 14.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think the three wings plus Webster will be gone... Hopefully a guy like Vasquez, Warrick, maybe felton would slip...McCants we could trade down for and get an early 2nd round pick...


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

What do you think of this idea? 



bruno34115 said:


> Here is a little trade idea that I think would work out nicely.
> 
> With Jarett Jack pulling out of the draft the Raptors are looking for a way to assure that they can get a PG at pick 16. They like Roko Ukic and the may be willing to move up a few slots. You think maybe they would deal pick 16 and a 2nd for pick 14? Then we could take McCants at 16 and package the 2 seconds and move into the late first and take a project center (Bynum, Petro,Blatche....not Martynas). I think it's a good plan, do you guys like it? Would Toronto go for it?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I would do it if we did a package deal with a guy like Hassell. Maybe for Mo Pete in the deal too? Then draft a big, maybe Hodge...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I will kill myself if we take McCants...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

At 14 I would kill myself then... At 22 I wouldnt. I really want Warrick on this team... Seems like a natural Wolf.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Jack is not withdrawing anymore...


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

socco said:


> I will kill myself if we take McCants...


McCants would be a steal if he slid to the Twolves. McCants will end up being a steal in the draft period. He brings something to the Twolves that they lack. A player who can take anyone one on one. A guy who can penetrate the defense down by himself. He brings a diminsion that the Twolves most definately lack.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

No he really doesn't bring any of that.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> No he really doesn't bring any of that.


I agree...he's over-rated. He wasn't even the best player on his team. I'd rather have julius hodge anyway.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Honestly I would have Hodge over a lot of these guys... But oh well what can you do.


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

I wouldn't waste a first rounder on McCants. He has pulled out of 4 workouts part way through due to mystery illnesses and injuries. All of these occured when he was getting dominated (mostly by Hodge), and before any real scrimmage could take place. He has a bad attitude, isn't overly athletic and is a little short to be playing sg in the NBA. I'd take Hodge over McCants in a second. Hell, I'd take Orien Greene over McCants.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

TWolvesGG2144 said:


> I wouldn't waste a first rounder on McCants. He has pulled out of 4 workouts part way through due to mystery illnesses and injuries. All of these occured when he was getting dominated (mostly by Hodge), and before any real scrimmage could take place. He has a bad attitude, isn't overly athletic and is a little short to be playing sg in the NBA. I'd take Hodge over McCants in a second. *Hell, I'd take Orien Greene over McCants.*



:no: I agreed with everything, learn a few things from what you said, and then that came up...


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> :no: I agreed with everything, learn a few things from what you said, and then that came up...


Just out of curiosity, have you seen Orien play? I used to go to a sunbelt school, and I'm really high on Greene. Read this, it will maybe help you think my statement was more reasonable...
http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1010
scroll down, and there is a nice writeup on Greene.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

But honestly, look at the competition McCants plays to what Greene plays against... I mean that writeup made what you said more realistic but still, I would take Rashad...


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> No he really doesn't bring any of that.


Your so down on Rashad McCants, i've yet to see you bring any legit arguments against Rashad McCants. He doesn't bring any one on one ability? Have you ever watched him play one game? It seems all your concerned about would be the fact that he's had attitude problems in the past.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He doesn't play with 100%... He sits outside and shoots even if he has an athletic ability. The best he will do is Q playing for the Suns. A poor man's version of that. He is an undersized shooting guard. He could play pg but simply doesn't have the skills for that. He can't take anyone one on one. He isn't that good. Hidge has been killing him in workouts as of late.... And Hodge isn't the best of defenders...


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

SirHinn said:


> Your so down on Rashad McCants, i've yet to see you bring any legit arguments against Rashad McCants. He doesn't bring any *one on one* ability? Have you ever watched him play one game? It seems all your concerned about would be the fact that he's had attitude problems in the past.


Eddie House has one on one ability, so did Joe Forte. The NBA is TEAM game, look at the two teams in the finals.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

TWolvesGG2144 said:


> Eddie House has one on one ability, so did Joe Forte. The NBA is TEAM game, look at the two teams in the finals.



Well Said.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

I don't really like McCants either, seems like he doesn't really care at times. Thats not the kind of player we need on this team.


----------

